# Can you identifiy this fish



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

I caught this off of a pier in Okinawa. I am trying to figure out these fish over here. I sure do miss florida fishing. Thanks


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It is some type of wrasse.


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

From what I have seen from over there it really doesn't matter. If you caught it you can eat it.

The seafood section in the supermarket looks like the bait section at Walmart.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

ask "DAD he is the reel deal"LOL jk , i aint gotta clue! somebody will chime in!


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

Fisherdad1 said:


> It is some type of wrasse.


Thanks it sure does look like one I havent found one online that looks exactly like this one


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

It's a Specklebelly Gollywhopper.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Fry it and eat it. Then tell us how it is...


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

drifterfisher said:


> Fry it and eat it. Then tell us how it is...


I plan on it ....Im not worried about eating it, I just like to be able to identify fish so that I can tell others what I have caught. Most of the locals here do not speak english and so they have a name for it, but you know how that goes


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

_Choerodon schoenleinii _- Blackspot Tuskfish


----------



## Funman (Aug 8, 2008)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> _Choerodon schoenleinii _- Blackspot Tuskfish


You are absolutly right on! Thank you so much, I could not find it after an hour of searching the web. Again thank you so much.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

How'd it taste?


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That at White Beach?
And the bar girls speak english.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted



kanaka said:


> That at White Beach?
> And the bar girls speak english.


Yep. They say you buy me drinkie??? Gotta love kinnville/sinnville! Lol...


----------

